# USB Error 04 Help!!!!



## Golfgores (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 2008 city golf, just bought the thing and as soon as i drove away and tried to plug my iPhone 4 in, the radio tried to read it then said USB error 04. I also tried a USB stick. 

Is this a radio code problem or do i need a new USB port?


----------



## vwhelpneeded (Jun 25, 2012)

*me too*

The exact same thing has happened to me - 2008 VW City Golf, just bought it and I get the USB ERROR 04 message when I try to play my ipod through the USB port. Has anyone figured out the solution???


----------



## Adibtheboss (Nov 15, 2019)

I know I know, I’m 6 years late but just bought a 2009 VW Golf and I got the same message!
Was wondering if you guys had figured it out?

Thanks!


----------

